
U.S. DoE Releases National Student Loan FY 2014 Cohort Default Rate - metaphor
https://www.ed.gov/news/press-releases/us-department-education-releases-national-student-loan-fy-2014-cohort-default-rate
======
metaphor
Data set referenced by the press release can be found here:

[https://ifap.ed.gov/DefaultManagement/DefaultManagement.html](https://ifap.ed.gov/DefaultManagement/DefaultManagement.html)

